
The Key to Electric Cars Is Batteries. One Chinese Firm, CATL, Dominates - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-china-positioned-itself-to-dominate-the-future-of-electric-cars-11572804489?mod=rsswn
======
haecceity
How do they compare with Tesla's batteries? What metrics do people use to
compare them?

